# Tp Wont Charge



## Amore514514 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have been using my TP with alpha 2 for a while now, the other night i shut down the device using the shutdown in android, the device shut down and i left it off for a few days, now after having it plugged in for 24 hours it will not turn on.
i have held down the power and menu buttons for a while and nothing happens, any advice?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Assuming it is indeed charged (via your AC adapter), you have to hold the power and home buttons down for at least 30 seconds (aka a hard reset).

It will charge very slow if you plug it into your computer's usb port.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Amore514514 said:


> I have been using my TP with alpha 2 for a while now, the other night i shut down the device using the shutdown in android, the device shut down and i left it off for a few days, now after having it plugged in for 24 hours it will not turn on.
> i have held down the power and menu buttons for a while and nothing happens, any advice?


If the TP isn't charging, try a new USB cable, and make sure you're using the supplied transformer.


----------



## Amore514514 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have held the buttons down for over 30 sec, nothing happens. the funny thing is when i plug it into my computer i do here the sound a PC plays when you plug a USB device in but webos doctor wont see it.


----------



## fperez1111 (Sep 10, 2011)

I have same problem


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

I think I ran into a similar situation as you guys but what I did was definitely have the TP plugged into the AC adapter and constantly hold on the home+power button and let it run through it reboot iterations. Eventually the TP will boot up into WebOS. When I ran into this problem, my TP was at 5% battery when I shut it off and so I had to deal with trying to keep the TP charged enough to recover into WebOS. All I can say is continue to do the home+power button recovery mode with the AC plug charged in and hopefully it recovers into WebOS. Another lesson learn is not to let the TP drain to anything less than 15% in case the SOD occurs. If you are at 15% battery or lower, use the AC charger but do NOT turn off the TP.

Also if you do revive the TP, please install Daligrin's SOD fix in the link below (3rd question from the top). It should prevent this from happening in the future. You can use CWM to flash the SOD fix.

http://rootzwiki.com...-master-thread/


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

Amore514514 said:


> I have held the buttons down for over 30 sec, nothing happens. the funny thing is when i plug it into my computer i do here the sound a PC plays when you plug a USB device in but webos doctor wont see it.


This, to me, sounds like you may be in QDL (Qualcomm Download) mode.

This could be caused by hardware failure or corruption of low-level bootloaders.

If that is the case, a call to HP and sending device in for repair is the cure.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Amore514514 said:


> I have been using my TP with alpha 2 for a while now, the other night i shut down the device using the shutdown in android, the device shut down and i left it off for a few days, now after having it plugged in for 24 hours it will not turn on.
> i have held down the power and menu buttons for a while and nothing happens, any advice?


@Amore514514,

It may be possible that your A/C adapter died. I just had the same thing happen to me this week. Fortunately, I have a couple of friends who have a TP and we got together to trouble shoot the problem. Plugging in a different adapter charged my TP. Called HP and new adapter arrives today. Good luck


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

jcsullins said:


> @Amore514514,
> 
> It may be possible that your A/C adapter died. I just had the same thing happen to me this week. Fortunately, I have a couple of friends who have a TP and we got together to trouble shoot the problem. Plugging in a different adapter charged my TP. Called HP and new adapter arrives today. Good luck


This. My cable died, and I used a friends that charges her phone. It works fine. I called HP and they are sending me a new cable, they just need your serial number off the device, but I bought a touchstone the other day anyway.


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

Bimmer84 said:


> Would he not lose his warranty if he sends it in and they find the Alpha files on his TP when they get it running? Doesn't sound like the wise choice to me.... Whether it caused the problem or not, they will say it did, and deny warranty.
> 
> This. My cable died, and I used a friends that charges her phone. It works fine. I called HP and they are sending me a new cable, they just need your serial number off the device, but I bought a touchstone the other day anyway.


Wise choice? If he wants his Touchpad to work again, then I would say yes.

Don't mention that you installed "Another Operating System" on it.
Just tell them "Help, it work turn on!" and what it's doing now.
They will probably just re-flash it to stock and send it back.

Things may have changed, but that is how it worked for two
people I know who have had this problem.


----------



## duyhung0185 (Nov 17, 2011)

I had this problem just the other day. My TP wouldnt turn on, no key combination worked to reset it, even when plugged in. I tried all options the whole day but it just bricked. Then i left it plugged in through the night, in the morning still no respond. Then i tried placing it on a touchstone charge, and the center buton started blinking left and right, after a while 10 min or so the TP started showing a big battery symbol with a lightning in the middle showing its charging. After that it turns on.
This may be the bug where SOD prevent charge, i dont know. But as i looked through precentral there are others having this problem. My suggestion is that you wait for a while for the battery to be completely drained, then plug in the charger, or try on a touchstone. There may be some settings or whatever that make the TP sleep and not responding.
sorry for the long post. Stay calm


----------



## imy30 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi my TP is having the same problem. I have tried 2 different TP charges, changed the USB cables. I have left it on charge for days.

The home+power button for over a minute doesn't do anything. Screen is always blank, novacom/webOS says it can't find any device

If I press home+power+volume up and plug it to PC a pmalm device gets detected but I have no drivers for it.

If I press power+volumn down it goes into QDL (Qualcomm Download) Mode, I been able to get drivers to detect it as Qualcomm HS Usb 9008 (COM3). But can't find any software that will recover the bootloader.

Is my TP bricked?


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

imy30 said:


> Hi my TP is having the same problem. I have tried 2 different TP charges, changed the USB cables. I have left it on charge for days.
> 
> The home+power button for over a minute doesn't do anything. Screen is always blank, novacom/webOS says it can't find any device
> 
> ...


OK, so you now have the QDL driver installed and it uses that when holding Power+VolDn.
Does it try to use that driver when holding down Power+Home? If not, that's a good sign.

You might want to uninstall/reinstall the novacom drivers/software. If that doesn't seem to
fix it, there may be other fixes, but I would need to know the VID/PID (Vendor ID/Product ID)
of the USB device(s) it connects as when you hold Power+Home and/or hold Power+Home+VolUp.

Sorry, I can't tell you off-hand how to get the VID/PID in windows (haven't used it in a while, linux guy),
but if you can get them, I might be able to help you determine what to try next.


----------



## imy30 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks jcsullin for looking into this. Fortunately I'm using linux and windows via vmware.

When pressing power+volumn down, these are the VIP/PID

ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)

idVendor 0x05c6 Qualcomm, Inc.
idProduct 0x9008 Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)

If I then press power+home for 10 seconds, the syslogs show the USB disconnecting, and nothing else coming up. I do lsusb, no devices are coming up.

If I press power+home+volumn up (power+volume up does nothing), I then get

ID 0830:8070 Palm, Inc.

idVendor 0x0830 Palm, Inc.
idProduct 0x8070
bcdDevice 10.00
iManufacturer 1 bootie
iProduct 2 Palm

If I then power+home for 10 seconds, the usb disconnects. Doing lsusb show no devices.

I have tried to re-install novacom in both ubuntu and windows. With just power+home no device gets detected, only when I do power+volumn down or power+home+volume up they do, but novacom says no devices found. If I can get novacom to detect the driver then I can use
novacom boot mem:// < uImage
To recover

One thing to note that novacom was working previously on ubuntu, I was running android and let my battery completely run dry, since then it doesn't seem to be able to boot/charge.


----------



## trugate (Jan 26, 2012)

Mr Sullins,

I installed CM7 on both of my touchpads, and let one's battery completely die. When I plug it into USB, nothing happens on the screen, but eventually the home button notification LEDs begin alternating. Doing a reset (home+power) without it plugged in gives me a battery with a question mark.

Of course, I assumed that if I were to just send in my touchpad after having installed cm7 onto it, that they wouldn't fix it and say my warranty is void, so I just popped it open to take a peek (using flat metal screwdrivers of course, so the evidence is there, warranty null).

Anyway, I figured, maybe it's a dead battery? So I popped my other TP open, stole the battery and tried it in the dead one, same question mark unplugged after reboot or alternating LEDs when plugged in to charger or PC. Also swapped the USB portion of the internals from working TP to non-working, and no difference.

I don't believe it is hardware related. I've been reading a bunch, and accidentally discovered the two different boot methods of power+voldown+home for what you've mentioned is QDL mode, and the opposite is another mode that brings up an unknown device called "Palm" in device manager. Unfortunately, while my home server has crunchbang on it, it's rather...inaccessible for testing with this. When this mode (power+volup+home) is enabled with linux, does it already recognize the driver equivalent?

Sorry to babble, I just want to make sure you have the relevant info. I'm willing to try whatever I can on this, and would love to share it for the general public. I personally think that the bootloader (bootie) is corrupted or something similar, since I cannot seem to get it into standard recovery mode with power+volup.

Any ideas? I can have this usb port assigned to a linux vm no problem if you want. I saw that you asked for a vid and pid to possibly provide other solutions to imy30's issue, but didn't see a reply after he provided that info.

Sorry again for the wall of text, and I (and likely others as foolish as I have been) would be grateful for any info. I have a working TP, so I could possibly (with the right apps, etc) read the bootloader area from that, if it helps. I've installed QPST but see no real way to do anything without specific files to load onto it, and I'm sure I'm treading deep waters there.


----------

